# What is up with the snowboard industry?!?



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Cranky snowsports end user here.

It's the third week in October, 35" predicted at Mammoth on Monday, and I'm still waiting on pre-ordered product from Jones, Nitro, Amplid, Burton, Dakine and Spark R&D.

What is up with that?

Arrival dates for product keep getting pushed back. No shop/retailer/online merchant has exact arrival dates for anything they've ordered. People keep mumbling stuff like: Two more weeks... Stuck on a cargo ship... Not enough staff at docks or freight companies... Unprecedented demand...

One of the toughest products to get are Spark R&D bindings. Based in Bozeman, MT, they make, arguably, THE STANDARD in splitboard bindings -- yet NO ONE can get them! The very few shops that do have them (Cripple Creek Backcountry) won't sell you a pair of bindings unless you buy a board to put them on. Voile, Union and Karakoram bindings are all readily available, but don't offer the same simplicity, durability or ease of use as Sparks. Those guys didn't seem to have a problem getting their bindings to market. But Spark R&D? R&D is literally in their name yet, it seems, they neglected to learn any lessons from last season's materials sourcing and distribution debacle.

Maybe you all have some industry insight here?

And YES, I realize this is a first world problem.

EDIT: I've toned down the language of my original post.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

toaster said:


> Maybe you all have some industry insight here?


You answered your own question;



toaster said:


> No shop/retailer/online merchant has exact arrival dates for anything they've ordered. People keep mumbling stuff like: Two more weeks... Stuck on a cargo ship... Not enough staff at docks or freight companies... Unprecedented demand...


Add to that production delays or shutdowns at major factories and raw materials issues.
Supply and demand worldwide for *many* industries is simply fucked. This summer we struggled to source enough chains just to keep our bike rental fleet going. 

Have some patience, they're doing everything they can, trust me.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

All industry is hurting with problems with production and shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Probably by the end of this year or early next year things could return back to normal


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

toaster said:


> Cranky snowsports end user here.
> 
> It's the third week in October, 35" predicted at Mammoth on Monday, and I'm still waiting on pre-ordered product from Jones, Nitro, Amplid, Burton, Dakine and Spark R&D.
> 
> ...


Ya have you looked around at anything? if you're upset now wait until you go holiday shopping for stuff in any department. None of this is stores or brands fault and it's a multitude of things and there's a lot of misinformation out there.

1: Factory production is way behind because the worker shortage isn't unique to the US like people seem to believe.
2: Ports oversees are WAY behind loading ships. Ignore the backup of ships at US ports, simply getting your product on to a ship in China has been a nightmare with companies literally having to pay thousands of dollars extra per container to try and jump in to the front of the line just to get their product on a ship.
3: The well documented backup in US ports
4: Consumer spending is insane right now. Middle and upper income families have greatly profited from Covid and have cash to burn. Spending on certain products is literally double what it was last year. Nobody plans and purchases for 100% growth because you can't.

So what do you get when the entire supply chain from manufacturing to delivery are completely broken combined with record demand? Chaos and there's no point getting mad at anyone for it, but be prepared for very crowded days at the slopes this winter.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Phedder said:


> You answered your own question;
> 
> 
> Add to that production delays or shutdowns at major factories and raw materials issues.
> ...


I (or my sram dealer at least) waited 2 months for a GX cassette this summer.. And the Fara Gravel R took 1 month to build due to delays in parts. Can't complain though, this is the hardest that covid hit me so F'ing lucky right here!

But for boards I'm covered, might be getting some new boots this year but I'll take what they have in stock at my local shop.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

lab49232 said:


> Ya have you looked around at anything? if you're upset now wait until you go holiday shopping for stuff in any department. None of this is stores or brands fault and it's a multitude of things and there's a lot of misinformation out there.


I'm pretty familiar with what's going on with product availability relative to pre-season sales at the moment. I've spoken directly to or emailed over a dozen shops, sales reps and product manufacturers. And I agree there's a lot of misinformation out there. That's why I'm posting this thread -- I haven't seen the issue addressed on this forum yet.



lab49232 said:


> 1: Factory production is way behind because the worker shortage isn't unique to the US like people seem to believe.
> 2: Ports oversees are WAY behind loading ships. Ignore the backup of ships at US ports, simply getting your product on to a ship in China has been a nightmare with companies literally having to pay thousands of dollars extra per container to try and jump in to the front of the line just to get their product on a ship.
> 3: The well documented backup in US ports
> 4: Consumer spending is insane right now. Middle and upper income families have greatly profited from Covid and have cash to burn. Spending on certain products is literally double what it was last year. Nobody plans and purchases for 100% growth because you can't.


I would argue Spark R&D, specifically, is immune to many of these issue. Their raw materials are probably sourced globally, but doesn't their production and distrubution occur out of Bozeman? And they have previously posted on their facebook page about their excellent pre-season staffing.










My local snowboard shops are filled with bindings from Union, Nitro, Burton, etc. Why are some manufacturers severely lacking (Jones, Now, Spark)? Honest question here. Looking for some insight.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

toaster said:


> I'm pretty familiar with what's going on with product availability relative to pre-seson sales at the moment. And I agree there's a lot of misinformation out there. That's why I'm posting this thread -- I haven't seen the issue addressed on this forum yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you answered your own question, everything starts out globally sourced even if it's "assembled" in the US. As for why some brands are ahead and some behind, I already answered that. There's literally bidding wars, and essentially bribing going on to who gets their product, materials, etc sent. We Had a bunch of product produced, luckily sent orders in extremely early, factories ran behind but got it done, and then said it's here but we don't know when we can get it on a ship sent to you. Then they went "if you send us $X,000 we will try and get your product to the front of the line." And companies that aren't or can't afford to pay that are literally getting their product/materials/etc sent months late or not at all.

On that note also expect price increases across the board on all product part way through this season and by the start of next season as all factories are raising production costs by upwards of 10% currently. So my advice, don't wait to buy anything, buy fast and buy early because prices are going up and supply is going down. Normally pre-ordering is just a free loan to companies but this season you did the right thing, just gotta wait now.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

It's like global supply chains have been affected by the pandemic or something...


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> It's like global supply chains have been affected by the pandemic or something...


Sarcasm is the sour cream of wit.


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

Still pretty early season for new product even in normal year. I've got some stuff ordered that I'm waiting on as well. Very thankful I won't be tempted to use it on the first storm.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

toaster said:


> It's the third week in October, 35" predicted at Mammoth on Monday, and I'm still waiting on pre-ordered product from Jones, Nitro, Amplid, Burton, Dakine and Spark R&D.


It's almost like fate is intervening here... Control, control, you must learn control!



toaster said:


> Looking for some insight.


Wait until winter so you can ride them when you get them this time!



toaster said:


> Sarcasm is the sour cream of wit.


Sarcasm and satire only works if the recipient is in on the joke, which you obviously are


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Snowdaddy said:


> Sarcasm and satire only works if the recipient is in on the joke, which you obviously are


THIS was awesome!


----------



## RobPowderjunkie (Oct 7, 2021)

Phedder said:


> You answered your own question;
> 
> 
> Add to that production delays or shutdowns at major factories and raw materials issues.
> ...


100% true. I work in logistics and the market at the moment is completely f**ked!!


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Have you been living in a barn for the last year or so? You really dont understand why things are being delayed?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Personally haven't seen anything out of the ordinary these last few years


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

lab49232 said:


> On that note also expect price increases across the board on all product part way through this season and by the start of next season as all factories are raising production costs by upwards of 10% currently. So my advice, don't wait to buy anything, buy fast and buy early because prices are going up and supply is going down. Normally pre-ordering is just a free loan to companies but this season you did the right thing, just gotta wait now.


OK, now that makes sense. I was going to wait closer to Christmas to get new boots (not sure if we can even travel to snow yet from Aus) but suspect you are 100% right so might go have a look now whilst no one else is looking.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Whatever you do, don't cancel. Or else you will be looking at 2023


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

My friend just opened a bakery. Took MUCH longer than it previously would have due to mixers, tables, dough hooks, etc not being available because metal is in short supply. Actually I might probably start stockpiling 149 Indy's just in case.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

A lot of this stuff was predictable a year ago. Snowboard bindings and parts are really a niche product. About one year ago I walked into the local core shop to inquire about spark tech toes. The shop owner said that they got four or five sets and one guy came in and bought them out. That registered in my mind that how interesting. Right now on my bench I’m rebuilding a set of bindings for a friend and also gave her a spare set of my boots. Methinks, this season I would be diving into the spare parts box or finding some old used bindings to cannibalize. Being a geezer, probably have enough spare parts this season and next.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Also, everyone and their grandmother decided to get into splitboarding these last few years. Where I am, Spark is strongly favored and they were hard to get even before the pandemic.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

deagol said:


> Also, everyone and their grandmother decided to get into splitboarding these last few years. Where I am, Spark is strongly favored and they were hard to get even before the pandemic.


Over here everyone just got in to randonee, 5 years back the parkinglots to most mountains had a few cars and that was it. Last couple og years they have been packed! On easy accessible mountains people are walking in line to the top.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Take a look at the bike industry and then stop bitching. Product lead times of a year or more, new bike releases with second ships over a year out...


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I picked a good season to be completely satisfied with my gear for the 1st time ever😁


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

16gkid said:


> I picked a good season to be completely satisfied with my gear for the 1st time ever[emoji16]


Yeah I only bought that Niseko Pleasures because the price was amazing ($350) My wife and kids and other hand seem to need a lot of gear this season so that was painful on the Wallet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Jkb818 said:


> Yeah I only bought that Niseko Pleasures because the price was amazing ($350) My wife and kids and other hand seem to need a lot of gear this season so that was painful on the Wallet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where did you find that deal? backcountry.com? I remember seeing it there and I almost pulled the trigger but I backed out.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

SushiLover said:


> where did you find that deal? backcountry.com? I remember seeing it there and I almost pulled the trigger but I backed out.


Found it on skiessentials...but pretty sure they are gone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

16gkid said:


> I picked a good season to be completely satisfied with my gear for the 1st time ever😁


I just bought new boots and some Rome bindings I'm looking forward to trying out. Besides that, I think I'm set for the season. That hasn't happened in forever. Satisfaction feels strange, but the timing is good.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

ridethecliche said:


> It's like global supply chains have been affected by the pandemic or something...


It’s nothing new either. It’s a global shipping nightmare!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Nivek said:


> Take a look at the bike industry and then stop bitching. Product lead times of a year or more, new bike releases with second ships over a year out...


Everyone has been investing in bitcoin. I bought a couple 11spd shimano chainsets, flipped them and now I live in a mansion in Aspen.

Smash the like button and follow for more money making hacks!


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

www.jhnewsandguide.com/tncms/asset/editorial/31d11e9c-9c34-56c3-aa2b-fe4d084e3e57


Next year will be even worse. Should probably buy that next snowboard this year! N+1 right? That’s my excuse for investing so heavy in gear for this season


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Apex said:


> www.jhnewsandguide.com/tncms/asset/editorial/31d11e9c-9c34-56c3-aa2b-fe4d084e3e57
> 
> 
> Next year will be even worse. Should probably buy that next snowboard this year! N+1 right? That’s my excuse for investing so heavy in gear for this season


I tend to buy 2 of something if I really love the piece of gear and want a spare for back up. Although I have not done that yet with boards (and I do not plan to).


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

mjayvee said:


> I tend to buy 2 of something if I really love the piece of gear and want a spare for back up. Although I have not done that yet with boards (and I do not plan to).



I do the same thing


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

Once I’ve gotten some actual days on the hill in the bibs I bought, I may buy an additional pair.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

SushiLover said:


> I do the same thing


Same, same I always have two pairs of everything in my bag (except boots), in 38 years I only forgot something at home one time, it was my bibs on a deep PNW day. Fortunately as I was standing there at my vehicle I noticed a old work partner who just happened to be my size and he had a extra pair of pants. I did forget my jacket one time because it was drying from the day before but I had that extra in my bag.

I’ve saved more peoples asses by having extras of everything.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Powdertrax said:


> I’ve saved more peoples asses by having extras of everything.


True, true. Carrying spares benefits the homies more often than not.


----------

